# Is it the fiber or the IBS? Help this newbie plz



## Sheils75 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi all, Newly diagnosed with post viral IBS...I've started the Audio 100 hypnotherapy program and have been taking Benefiber per my doctor's instructions. He had instructed me to take 1 tablespoon nightly, which I did for a few weeks, but it felt like it was "slowing everything down". I forgot to take it one night and had a normal stool the next day, so I didn't take it the next night either and things seemed to be working just fine. Fast forward another week or so and I found myself having diarrhea for a day or two followed by a feeling of constipation. By "feeling of constipation", I mean that I was able to go to the bathroom at least once a day, but I still felt constipated and felt like I was not having a complete movement. My movements were not dry, but I definitely needed to strain to go... So, I started taking the Benefiber again...starting off with a teaspoon a day and working my way up. I am still having the issue with the feeling of not having a complete movement and feeling constipated even though I am going at least once a day (recently back up to one tablespoon). I read about Benefiber (and all soluble fibers) forming a "gel" in your intestine and I am wondering if this is what is causing the sensation of constipation. Should I try a different type of fiber? Stick it out a little longer with the Benefiber? or go off fiber supplements altogether? Any kind of guidance would be appreciated...


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi welcome to the site!There's a couple things... firstly, have you started with the one spoon directly? In that case, it may be your body is not used to suddenly taking this much fiber in the systerm. So you might want to go back a little and start with, say, 1/3 teaspoon and gradually moving up to what your dr. recommended. This way, your body will have a period of time to adjust to this change and so you may not experience the sudden feeling of constipation. It does take some tweeking with the fiber and you don't have to have the whole tablespoon if your system is OK with half of it.Also, what you described about the "feeling of constipation" and straining while BM's are not hard/solid, may be two things (1) it has to do with your recent fiber intake and if so, you could try the gradual method above and see if that eases the problem; and (2) if it's not because of the fiber (like, you have this before intro'ing the fiber to your system), then you mgiht want to ask your dr. about a pelvic floor exam -- sometimes when the pelvic floor muscles are not working in harmony, this may happen.Benefiber and other fibers do work well for a lot of people. Unfortunately it does not work for all. If after experimenting on the dosage etc and after taking it for a month or two, it's still not working well for you, then, it may indicate that your body just doesn't accept it... I've tried benefiber and had to go off it because no matter how little an amount a take, it just makes my gut too painful. so I went off it. But it may not be your case -- it may be your answer after you get the dosage right.Hope it works for you with some experimentation on how much to take! Keep us posted.


----------



## Sheils75 (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you, Cherrie! The straining issues seem to have coincided with the fiber intake so I will try decreasing it to see if that helps. I had initially started on 1 tablespoon mixed in water before bed. After stopping the fiber and then re-starting it, I took 1 teaspoon for a few days, then 2 teaspoons for a few days, then back up to 1 tablespoon. Perhaps that was too fast...I think I started increasing it quickly because I thought it would help these issues and instead it may be making them worse...You said that Benefiber did not agree with you. Have you been able to find a fiber that does or do you just avoid it all together? I have read a lot about psyllium husk, but am somewhat reluctant to try due to the risk of increased gas (finally have that under control).


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, Unfortunately, I'm unable to take any fiber supplements -- they all give me extra pain... But compared to the many many for whom fiber works, my hunch is that people like me are relatively rare. So, don't be discouraged because of my experience -- the fact that changing the dosage does make you feel differently says that you still have a huge chance that fiber may work very well for you.I haven't tried psyllium husk for the same fear -- I get gassy very easily, so, I try to avoid the things that may cause more gas...Do let us know how it works for you


----------



## Sheils75 (Dec 10, 2008)

I will let you know how it works out. Thanks again for your help. This site is really great.


----------

